# SSD (Crucial M4) laggt manchmal und teilweise Freeze's



## MC-René (21. Juli 2011)

Hallo!

Meine neue Crucial M4 128GB (FW: 0002 = aktuell) hat manchmal starke aussetzer (System bleibt mehrer Sek. "hängen") und oft kommt es sogar zum Freeze!

Mein System:
Gigabyte P35-DS3 Rev.1, (FW: F14 = aktuell) (--> SATA 2)
Core2Duo E6750@2,66 Ghz 
Win7 Ultimate - 64bit
4 GB OCZ Reaper

Über Google habe ich oft gelesen, dass es mit SATA3 + Crucial m4 i.V. mit LPM zu freezes kommt, aber ich hab die SSD an SATA2 (AHCI) hängen.

Hat jemand nen Tipp? 
Wer kennt sich mit der Methodik aus!?


----------



## MC-René (21. Juli 2011)

Nochmal ich...

Hier habe ich gelesen dass es bei nem User auch bei Verwendung der SSD mit SATA2 zu "Hängern" kam...

Werd das heut' abend mal ausprobieren!

Vielleicht hat ja noch wer Erfahrungen!?


----------

